# Disposable supplies



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Idea…..I've been using wax paper on a piece of wood for glues and epoxies and old prescription medicine bottles for oils and varnishes.. - trouble with wax paper is it is thin and tears easily….the medicine bottles are good though…and mostly reuseable…...I'll have to look about for some of those cups …


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like little dixie cups just made a comeback. Thanks for the tip, the little dispensers should be handy too.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

BTKS knows! I use plastic Dixie cups, the paper ones don't last long enough sometimes and will leak.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

This is a good idea. I saw Marc Spagnuolo using dixie cups a while ago and thought it was a good idea.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I, too, have found the paper cups to have a short life in some applications. But then there are sometimes you cannot use the plastic because the material you are using will melt or be changed by the plastic. I found after using, the untreated paper begin to 'seep' after only a couple of minutes when using Tung oil and paint thinner However, the paper cups will last much longer than the Tite-bond glue pop life. 
By using both type of 'soulffle' cup, you are able to deal with most anything a woodworker will use.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Most 'Dixie" cups are treated with a waterproofing coating. These coatings can mess with your paint, epxoy, chemicals, etc. that is why I do not use coated cups of any brand.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A great suggestion. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I found out how some cleaners can melt the plastic cups. I always keep a few pickle or baby food jars for those times. LOL


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I use the little individuale apple sauce cups or jello cups. Works great for glue or even mixing small amounts of color for matching


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I do the same thing, little cups from apple sauce, jello, pudding, etc.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

thought id throw this out, altho im very new to this stuff, me and my favorite wife ..lol got married about 2.5 years ago and we had gotten a few packages of what are called jello shot cups if i recall correctly we still had an unopened package they maybe wouldnt work for larger projects but my wife and her friend have gotten into dyeing wood a lil bit and those jello shot cups work awesome for that o and they come with tops too, so when they have leftovers they can sit around for awhile


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I just found the reciept and discovered the cost. 250 of the papera were 2.59 or about a penny each. ., 125 of the plastice were 4.19 were slightly over 3 cents each.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have found the best disposable cups in a car paint supplier. 
They are about 500ml capacity and clear plastic. The bonus with these cups is they are pre marked with mixture measures ie, 2 to 1, 3 to 1 etc, percentage marks and standard milllitre marks. I think 100 cups was about £5.


----------



## XrayJay (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys this may not work for everyone but I like these from Wally world. They are by the food and cups.
"Diamond Multi purpose mini cups" 
They are $2.97 per 50 with lid. Plastic. 2oz. Roughly a nickel a piece. A little high but convenient.
I use them for glue but I also use them after sanding Purple heart, maple, or mahogany I collect the dust and store it in the container then label with the wood, so I can use the wood dust later with glue to fill in cracks.


----------

